# halloween grinch strikes again



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Man that stinks! I hate thieves!!!  I hope you and your grandson have a nice time TOTing.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

how horrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ugh!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

how horrible!!!


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

Aw, I hate that for you. My shop at my old house was broken into once... idiots took my dremel and all my bits, but left the case that held it all. They took some of the smaller props, like severed hands and such, but left the larger more expensive things, fortunately. I called the police, they were taking the report, I pointed out how they had left the larger props, like the 6 foot autopsy corpse that was hanging face down in the rafters. I pointed up, and the officer looked up, and nearly jumped out of his skin. I still got a good scare out of a sucky Halloween. I hope you're able to get your tools replaced, and can get back to making cool stuff...


----------

